# OCD-ni Vs. Range Rover Sport Underside Restoration.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Well this is a little something different. Finally it's the turn of one of our own cars to get a bit of TLC. This time it's in the shape of my wife's Range Rover Sport. It is mainly used as the Kiddie bus but after a horrendous butchering by my Land Rover main dealer. They had the vehicle in for warranty work even though I had a large sign printed saying please do not wash they not only washed it with a brush but then proceeded to score the paint with another jeep in the wash bay so decided to "BUFF" it. I kid you not it is with out a doubt the worst job I have ever seen with holograms marring a burn swirls EVERYWHERE and to cop it odd I need to repaint the rear two doors!!!!!

So here is part one of my mini restoration story.

•	Firstly I am concentrating on the underside of the jeep by rubbing down the chassis, treating it for rust then painting with rust proofing hammorite satin black top coat. 
•	Suspension parts are rubbed, treated for rust then painted with a hammorite rust proof satin black paint.
•	Hubs are rubbed down painted with U-Pol high build grey primer and topped with a VHT clear coat.
•	Callipers are rubbed down and painted using my own blend of brilliant silver metallic base. It looks exactly like a new calliper and "golds" slightly after time, giving the effect of a new calliper. Again this is topped with VHT clear.
•	Exhausts are polished using Britemax twins and fine wire wool to remove all corrosion spots. Exhaust tips painted VHT satin black.
•	Aluminium body of the air bags are again polished with Britemax twins and fine wool to remove as much corrosion as possible.
•	Wheels removed and cleaned. LSP of choice is Wheelwax then topped with Clear Seal.
•	All Wheel nuts were painted satin silver using OCD-ni's new multi million pound wheel nut painting booth!!!!
•	Whilst I was at it I removed the front grill and side vents and repainted them Hyper Silver just to freshen them up a bit..

Here are the pictures:

Before:






















































Afters:






















































Callipers and hubs:




































Wheel nuts in the "booth" before:









All painted and ready to refit:









Wheels:




































Trial fit:









Exhausts and wheel well.






















































Again thanks for looking. All C&C welcome..

Rollo.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

those arches were a right state, good work, looks like there are alot of awkward places to try and get in about to clean,


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looking tidy


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking good so far Ronnie, just done a full wetsand on a sport. Have fun with that sticky paintwork . . .


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

i enjoyed that something bit different nice job :thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

very good work


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

top job Rollo

what did you clean the arches with??

steam?


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work fella great turn around


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Lookin well, only thing is how long will Linda keep it like that.


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> It is mainly used as the Kiddie bus but after a horrendous butchering by my Land Rover main dealer. They had the vehicle in for warranty work even though I had a large sign printed saying please do not wash they not only washed it with a brush but then proceeded to score the paint with another jeep in the wash bay so decided to "BUFF" it. I kid you not it is with out a doubt the worst job I have ever seen with holograms marring a burn swirls EVERYWHERE and to cop it odd I need to repaint the rear two doors!!!!!


It wasnt Hursts was it  I had my Disco3 in there for some warrenty work earlier in the year, again with a huge sign saying do not wash... The damage done was disgraceful 

Apparently and I quote from the service manager "they invested huge amounts of money on a automatic machine and the Ferrari/Bentley owners do not complain when their car is sent through it and neither should the Land Rover owners" 

Nice job btw


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

super turn around Rollo,deffo look's alot smarter now:thumb:

and as for the mess the dealer left of the paint,especially after it being like glass and flawless before they got there hand's on it,now that would make a grown man cry:doublesho


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks guys for the comments its something different. In total about 30 hours spent on my back which was not much fun.. Well apart from when I closed the garage door and ended up getting as high as a kite from the fumes. My wife said I came into the house with one eye looking one way and the other looking in the opposite direction!!!LOL!!



slrestoration said:


> Looking good so far Ronnie, just done a full wetsand on a sport. Have fun with that sticky paintwork . . .


Yea tell me about it i have done a few including my own and sticky paint was a beeeaaatch.. But big thanks to Rich at Polished Bliss who hooked me up with some Gloss-it EVP pad prime then Clark gave me a few pointers to try when working the panels and hey presto sorted so the credit goes to them...



jonto said:


> top job Rollo
> 
> what did you clean the arches with??
> 
> steam?


Na m8 lashed on a bit of concrete cleaner neat and it sorted the job!!!!

Only joking no AS G101 sprayed on and left to dwell hosed off then re applied and scrubbed with various brushes until all the crud was gone... Roughly 4-5 hours per arch from start to finish..



jpmcc said:


> It wasnt Hursts was it  I had my Disco3 in there for some warrenty work earlier in the year, again with a huge sign saying do not wash... The damage done was disgraceful
> 
> Apparently and I quote from the service manager "they invested huge amounts of money on a automatic machine and the Ferrari/Bentley owners do not complain when their car is sent through it and neither should the Land Rover owners"
> 
> Nice job btw


No Donnelly's but it was a whole handling with them that nearly ended up in court, but less said the better unfortunately..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

jpmcc said:


> It wasnt Hursts was it  I had my Disco3 in there for some warrenty work earlier in the year, again with a huge sign saying do not wash... The damage done was disgraceful
> 
> Apparently and I quote from the service manager "they invested huge amounts of money on a automatic machine and the Ferrari/Bentley owners do not complain when their car is sent through it and neither should the Land Rover owners"
> 
> Nice job btw


How do you wash a car and the end result involves two doors needing repainted?

I would of took the guy that put it in the machine and send him through it :devil:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

nice work


----------



## seantomtom (Mar 17, 2010)

very nice work


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> No Donnelly's but it was a whole handling with them that nearly ended up in court, but less said the better unfortunately..


:doublesho

I hope you have voted with your feet then!! 
You should try Toppings in Enniskillen :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

horned yo said:


> How do you wash a car and the end result involves two doors needing repainted?
> 
> I would of took the guy that put it in the machine and send him through it :devil:


one door was badly scored and the other had had a lump of paint knocked out of it, plus there is a bit of stone rash as well so its just making her look mint again. so to do it right I am going to do the 2 doors as we now have a Land Rover approved painter!:thumb:

I think next time I will just get one fron England and drive it home as there is a better selection over there.


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Ronnie, what did you use on your exhausts?

Cheers

Martyn


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Britemax twins, wire wool of various grades and about 4-5 hours of my life lying on my back getting covered in crud!!!


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Cheers Ronnie,

I'm about to do the same on my new motor!! Your exhausts look excellent.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Martyn, what did u get?


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> Cheers Martyn, what did u get?


I bought a Porsche Cayman S... Not everyones taste but its a cracking motor.:driver:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice when u taking me for a run in it? health to enjoy..


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Quality :thumb:


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

pretty sure this looks better than new..


----------



## aledjones_lex (Jun 17, 2010)

keep meaning to do this to my car lol looks awesome mate


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

That some hard work there fella. Soz about the dealer. I do my own servicing, not worth the risk with the stealers.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea tell me about it part 2 is going to be unreal the damage caused by the dealer to the paint work is nreal its like he scotch padded the whole thing!!! will make a good write up though lol...


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

There's ALOT of paint too. Stick your iPod on and the time'll fly..


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

lol that what I normally do  loving ur work at the moment BTW!!!


----------

